# Live plants in your emp. scorpion setup?



## keqwow (Oct 21, 2007)

I've noticed some live plants in a few emperor scorpion setups.  Are there particular species that are safe for this and remain small enough to not outgrow the aquarium?  I know it may look nicer, but does this cause any problems in keeping the overall setup cleaner, or with other insect pests?


----------



## TheDill (Oct 21, 2007)

it might increase the chance that u get some intruders..and also you have to water and maintain the plant..i think its better just to go with some fake stuff.


----------



## ZooRex (Oct 21, 2007)

> I've noticed some live plants in a few emperor scorpion setups. Are there particular species that are safe for this and remain small enough to not outgrow the aquarium? I know it may look nicer, but does this cause any problems in keeping the overall setup cleaner, or with other insect pests?


I made "the switch" from plastic to live about a year ago and have never looked back. The quality of my setups skyrocketed and visitors loved the natural feel. It would be espessially easy for an emp cause you already have a false bottom so watering wouldn't be a big deal. Some photos would be a good starter, for they thrive even in low light. Good luck with your vivariums ~ Rex


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Oct 21, 2007)

The only issue I would see is that many plants require more light than an emp prefers, so you wouldn't see your pet as much. However, they are nocturnal and it's not like the light is on at night, so it won't interfere with behavior - just daytime viewing. I personally like the look of real plants, but I'm too lazy and busy to maintain them.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah maintenance could be a problem. Not to mention they would provide endless hiding places for prey, that the emp couldn't reach. I already find in my T's tank, the crickets hang out on the plastic foliage until they starve to death. Annoying.


----------



## BadBikaDamo (Oct 21, 2007)

My emps trashed mine getting at their prey. My Heterometrus don't? The only thing that would concern me is prey eats plant, scorp eats prey, plant was no good for prey, scorp gets ill. Don't know what plant I got, it was sold as one that grows at waters edge (great for false bottom) and turtles eat it???


----------

